# DELETING MULTIPLE PAGES IN A HUGE MS WORD DOCUMENT ALL AT ONCE



## ComputerTutor (Aug 11, 2011)

Can anybody help with this? I've been trying to solve the problem for hours.

I created a mail merge today of over 1,000 letters. When the merge was finished I went to email the document and it was too big for my email program to send as one document so I decided to divide it in half.

It took me forever to delete 500 letters. I was doing it page by page. Is there any way to delete multiple pages in a huge Microsoft Word Document? 

I created the Mail Merge in Microsoft Word 2008 for Mac.

I thought there might be a way to "Go To" a series of pages and hit DELETE, but no luck. Is there a short cut?

Thank you to anyone who can solve this.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Have you considered re-running the mailmerge and only processing as many records at a time as can be attached to an email?

Other than that, you could cut & paste a multi-page range into a new document. Simply use F5 (goto) to go to the last page you want to cut, position the cursor after the last character to be cut, press Ctrl-Shift-Home to take you back to the start of the document, then Ctrl-X to cut. Open you new document and use Ctrl-Y to paste. Done.


----------



## ComputerTutor (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks a million!

Next time I am going to try it your way with the cutting and pasting.

It would have saved me so much time.

Really appreciate the quick response.

Best regards.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

A variation on the same theme is to make multiple copies of the document, then simply delete a different portion from each, so that you end up with however many documents you need to reflect the original. No cutting/pasting _per se _is needed with this approach. For example: in one document you might delete the last two-thirds; in another, you might delete the first & last thirds; and, in a third document you might delete the first two-thirds.


----------



## ComputerTutor (Aug 11, 2011)

Paul,

How do I delete the last two thirds?

Let's say I want to delete everything after record 300.

How do I do it?

I understand the previous method going HOME, but how do I delete other sections going in the other direction?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Ctrl-Shift-End


----------

